
Why Smart People Do Stupid Things - imgabe
http://www.magazine.utoronto.ca/feature/why-people-are-irrational-kurt-kleiner/
======
webnrrd2k
I'm sure this will get down-voted mightily, but I believe there is a lot more
to life than than rationality.

For example, human thought has a strong emotional component. At least mine
does, and I believe it's true for everyone else (except maybe for psychotics).
For a long time I believed this emotional part shouldn't affect my decisions
and behavior, but as I've gotten older I think this is not correct. I think
logic and rationality are great tools, but they certainly shouldn't be the
only tools in the kit, so to speak.

I'm not saying that decisions should be entirely based on emotion, or anything
else. I'm not saying that people should be stupid in how they approach life's
problems, either. I am saying that knowing when to use logic and rationality
sometimes takes a lot of skill and finesse. I also think it should be the
"default option" for most problems, but not all of them.

I think the article puts in well with this: "In other words, you can be
intelligent without being rational. And you can be a rational thinker without
being especially intelligent."

